# $15.00 T-Jet from ebay



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I received this the other day. It is in better condition then I could have hoped for. The only thing missing is the label. Come to think of it, I have a label here!










Look at the chrome! It's pefect! Look at the headlight paint! Flawless!



















A little chassis clean up to make this absolutely awesome!










The total was something like $15.17 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!

Doin' the Happy Dance!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice grab.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Chassis bath in Simple Green... It'll be new again. Great snag.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Very nice, I lot of people must have been asleep at the wheel.

Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow....fantastic score!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

envious. nice pick!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sometimes with fleabay, you can catch a winner. Great job.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET. I'll give ya $20 and you can keep the chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jerry is always so generous.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

win43 said:


> SWEET. I'll give ya $20 and you can keep the chassis


No thanks. How about you give me $20.00 for the chassis and I'll keep the body and the box?:dude: (You know I'm kidding, right?)

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Marty ,
i feel your pain on this one ! I know you will make it through being the trooper ya are but if ya just can't take looking at this one any longer ... i'm here for ya pal ! LOL 

Bear :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bearsox said:


> *Marty ,*
> *i feel your pain on this one ! I know you will make it through being the trooper ya are but if ya just can't take looking at this one any longer ... i'm here for ya pal ! LOL *
> 
> *Bear :thumbsup: *


You always find out who your true friends are in your hour of need.:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

